
PGP Key of Mahmood Khadeer, Pres. Of Muslim Association of Puget Sound, Factored - asciilifeform
http://qntra.net/2016/08/phuctor-finds-seven-keys-produced-with-null-rng-and-other-curiosities
======
hannob
I'll probably earn a few more insults from the authors of this, but I had a
quick look.

I only skimmed over it, but it seems as before these results are defect keys.

All these keys seem to have an invalid self signature and cannot be imported
into gnupg. And looking at the key:
[https://pgp.mit.edu/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x7FB82C851C5F7...](https://pgp.mit.edu/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x7FB82C851C5F7748)
It has a lot of repeating "A"s.

This doesn't really explain what exactly is going on here, but safe to say
it's probably not some sophisticated magic attack, because these keys are
unusable, therefore nobody will encrypt with them.

------
tptacek
Always super interested in hearing from sources about cryptography who feel
the need to call Hanno Bock a "deceitful shitbag". You all keep having fun
with whatever it is you're all doing, now. Sounds exciting!

------
tzs
"Phuctor Finds Seven Keys Produced With Null RNG, And Other Curiosities" is
the actual title. Why did you change it to point out one specific key,
asciilifeform?

This raises an interesting question. The submitter, asciilifeform, also
appears to be the author of the submitted article. Does the rule that
submitters should use the title from the article still apply when the
submitter is the author?

